# Education



## mrnigelhillier (Dec 9, 2011)

Please can anyone help i am looking to moving with my family to Kuala lumpur and have a 15, 12 and 5 year old children and am i keen to discover good schools and thier costs can any body help me please


----------



## logosho (Dec 20, 2011)

hi mrnigelhillier, I have replied in your other post.

Guess you need to be specific of where you want to rent.

If you are looking for a place which is near to international schools, you can try Mount Kiara, Bangsar, Damansara Heights, KL Sentral or Sri Hartamas.
BUT these places are expensive. They easily cost you RM 4,000/month - RM 15,000/month for a house with 4 bedded.

For travelling convenience, i will recommend KL Sentral.


----------

